# Unused tuition credit and moving provinces



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

I have been told that when changing provinces, the unused tuition credit (line 1 on Schedule 11) for the provincial tuition credit changes to whatever the federal amount is. Is this correct?

For example if I have 10.000$ federal tuition credit from last year, and 5.000$ provincial tuition credit from last year, would they now be 10.000$ each? 

I moved from BC to SK.

I googled a bit trying to see if I can find anything related to this and found this
http://www.taxtips.ca/filing/students/transfercarryforward.htm



> Moving to another province
> 
> If you moved to another province after carrying forward tuition and education amounts, then you will use the federal unused tuition and education amounts from your notice of assessment as a carry-forward when completing the provincial Schedule 11 for your new province of residence, unless you moved to Ontario, Prince Edward Island, or Québec.


edit: found another article
http://kdprofessional.ca/blog/what-to-do-with-unused-tuition-education-or-textbook-amounts-part-2



> Moving to another province with carried forward tuition and education amounts
> 
> You will use the federal unused tuition and education amounts from your notice of assessment as a carry-forward when completing the provincial Schedule 11 for your new province of residence if you moved to another province after carrying forward tuition and education amounts. This does not apply when you move to Ontario, Prince Edward Island or Quebec. Please check www.taxtips.ca for more information on this.


----------

